

A Massachusetts High School will require all students to have MacBooks in 2011 - shirtless_coder
http://www.tomdignan.com/2010/08/03/a-massachusetts-high-school-will-require-all-students-to-have-macbooks-in-2011/

======
blahedo
What's the story here? That they're Macs? I don't even think this is the first
school to do _that_ , but for damn sure they're not the first school to
require computers, even notebooks or specifically tablets, often a particular
brand and model selected by the school.

------
dotcoma
or was it... 1984 ?

